# Can't Find Battery And Data Manager In Settings (Liberty Rom)



## cyberdroid (Nov 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get the battery manager back if we are running Liberty rom on my droid bionic ?


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

cyberdroid said:


> Does anyone know how to get the battery manager back if we are running Liberty rom on my droid bionic ?


I believe its been removed because it was a blur feature. You can go to about phone > battery to see what your phones been using


----------



## Bifuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Battery use is in Application settings


----------



## cyberdroid (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you all, for your suggestions, What I need is to turn on data roaming under battery and data manager, but i can't find it any ideas how to get it back in settings?


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

unfortunately im in the same boat and noone seems to care about this issue..i live in a ten mille radius of verizon in which while im at home i'm on alltell... i NEED DATA ROAMING OPTIONS THIS AINT FREAKIN BLUR THIS IS A NECESSITY


----------

